# Male or Female



## oblivion (Feb 19, 2006)

Ok so i was wondering 2 things im kinda new too the whole dog scene but i have 2 quick questions

#1 I have heard that male maltese make their territory everywhere..... like packages chairs suitcases etc. well i was wondering if thats true and if there is anything you can do to stop it.

#2 i am sure no one will know but i am moving to hong kong so i was wondering if anyone knows of any breeders around there i have searched many websites but found nothing









All help is GREATLY appreciated

Thanks!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Marking behavior does not have to be part of life. I treat it as a housetraining issue and have had many intact males without any marking in the house. It is not an inevitable thing, especially if the dog is neutered.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> Marking behavior does not have to be part of life. I treat it as a housetraining issue and have had many intact males without any marking in the house. It is not an inevitable thing, especially if the dog is neutered.[/B]


I agree, Rex is proof of this. He has never marked his territory inside, however outside if a dog pees in our yard he will pee over it.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Catcher was neutered at 6 months and has never marked. He's almost two now.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I just love male Maltese. I never had a female one so all I know about them is that they are cute. Sparkey has never marked inside our house, outside he doesn't miss a tree. He never ever







his toys. It may start soon but I will try to train him. he is 1 and 1/2 years old and not fixed







sorry but I just can't do it. please don't kill me.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Hi there, welcome to the forum. I have two neutered males, one old and one young. Neither of them have ever marked in the house. They were both neutered as soon as they reached six months old.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Kodie is neutered but does have a tendancy (did i spell that right?? lol) to mark outside of my bedroom. My bedroom is like HIS PLACE.. but when he goes throughout the whole house he always tries to mark in our living room.. lol! Soo.. I use a belly band for him or my mom will kill me.







Maybe he smells my old dog... cause my old dog used to have accidents in that room... that carpet needs to be RIPPED OUT! Kodie was also neuterd after 1yrs old age because of health issues.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo has never marked in my house or anyones house.He will pee over another dogs pee outside sometimes.He has his favorite places to go pee outside & that's the only places he will pee.He was neutered on his 6 mth birthday.A bonus is, Boo has never ever humped anything.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Ty is almost one. He was neutered at 7 months and does not "mark" in the house. Outside he will do the "walk a little pee a little" routine..... I don't know if that is considered marking but since it's outside it has never concerrned me. I agree with Jackie, it is a housebreaking issue.


----------



## Dutymum (Jan 3, 2006)

> Ty is almost one. He was neutered at 7 months and does not "mark" in the house. Outside he will do the "walk a little pee a little" routine..... I don't know if that is considered marking but since it's outside it has never concerrned me. I agree with Jackie, it is a housebreaking issue.[/B]



What kind of Dog is your big one, he is lovely, looks like he is so good with Ty, how do you manage that or is it a really placid dog.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Scooby is almost 2½ years young and he has never marked in the house, he was neutered at 6 months. He does like to mark the fire hydrants around the neighborhood when out on his walks but even then it's half hearted like he half lifts his leg and most times he misses the target








I have to agree it is all in the potty training and behaviour management.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

Rudy's 1 1/2 now and has never marked anything.As a matter of fact he doesn't even hike his leg.He uses potty pads so perhaps that's why.Even when he's out doors I have never seen him mark a spot.As far as the sex.........they are both nice.Good luck


----------

